# Update On One Of My Oldies :)



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I wanna introduce one of my oldest tarantula, an eight-year old Samar Cave Tarantula (Selenocosmia samarae). She was staying with a friend til i got back from my overseas work and man, she's an oldie and a fattie lol

This was her during arrival day, looking scrawny and helpless.










Here she is now, fat as a cow  (notice the shiny butt)










Love it how her short body-hair can cause a shiny reflection 










Warning: NEVER handle/pick-up an Old World Tarantula by force or against its will.
This one here decided it wants to go out, i just opened her enclosure, she crawled out and i let her walk on my hand in her own volition. No stress, no harm done. Again, always be safe.










Photo is to show how big she is now, 5 inches with a nice spread.

She's not as defensive/aggressive as compared to her other native cousin, Orphnaecus sp. but they are skittish if startled.

Happy 8-legged Monday guys!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Awwww!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

hlsiefken said:


> Awwww!


In 19 forums, you're the only one who gave that reaction. I love you now LOL


----------



## er111a (Mar 4, 2014)

Spiders scare me


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha that's okay. I'm actually surprised bout other people who likes both spiders and hedgies. Kinda far on the spectrum


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

Shes really cute my parents would never let me get a spider but you have a very cute one. WEll actualy a bunch of cuteones.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

eicg said:


> Shes really cute my parents would never let me get a spider but you have a very cute one. WEll actualy a bunch of cuteones.


Haha thanks!


----------

